# This may be a dumb question, but..



## FloydBanks (May 10, 2007)

If your plant dies while it's far enough in to flowing to have nugs... are the nugs still a go on the smoking side of it?


----------



## DLtoker (May 10, 2007)

Spark it up!  If it gets you going, then go for it...


----------



## hjracks (May 10, 2007)

&#20146;&#29233;&#30340;&#29256;&#20027;&#65292;&#21457;&#34920;&#35780;&#35770;&#19968;&#31687;&#65292;&#33509;&#26377;&#25171;&#25200;&#65292;&#35831;&#22810;&#22810;&#21253;&#28085;&#65292;&#24863;&#35874;&#25903;&#25345;&#65292;&#24895;&#24744;&#22825;&#22825;&#24320;&#24515;&#65281;
&#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550; &#20179;&#20648;&#36135;&#26550; 
&#20179;&#20648;&#36135;&#26550; &#20179;&#20648;&#36135;&#26550; &#20179;&#20648;&#36135;&#26550; &#20179;&#20648;&#36135;&#26550; &#20179;&#20648;&#36135;&#26550; &#20179;&#20648;&#36135;&#26550; &#20179;&#20648;&#36135;&#26550; &#20179;&#20648;&#36135;&#26550; &#20179;&#20648;&#36135;&#26550; &#20179;&#24211;&#36135;&#26550; &#20179;&#24211;&#36135;&#26550; &#20179;&#24211;&#36135;&#26550; &#20179;&#24211;&#36135;&#26550; &#20179;&#24211;&#36135;&#26550; &#20179;&#24211;&#36135;&#26550; &#20179;&#24211;&#36135;&#26550; 
&#20179;&#24211;&#36135;&#26550; &#20179;&#24211;&#36135;&#26550; &#20179;&#24211;&#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#26550;&#21378; &#36135;&#26550;&#21378; &#36135;&#26550;&#21378; &#36135;&#26550;&#21378; &#36135;&#26550;&#21378; &#36135;&#26550;&#21378; &#36135;&#26550;&#20844;&#21496; &#36135;&#26550;&#20844;&#21496; &#36135;&#26550;&#20844;&#21496; &#36135;&#26550;&#20844;&#21496; &#36135;&#26550;&#20844;&#21496; &#36135;&#26550;&#20844;&#21496; &#36731;&#37327;&#22411;&#36135;&#26550; &#36731;&#22411;&#36135;&#26550; 
&#35282;&#38050;&#36135;&#26550; &#35282;&#38050;&#36135;&#26550; &#20013;&#22411;&#36135;&#26550; &#20013;&#37327;A&#22411;&#36135;&#26550; &#20013;&#37327;A&#22411;&#36135;&#26550; &#20013;&#37327;B&#22411;&#36135;&#26550; &#20013;&#37327;B&#22411;&#36135;&#26550; &#37325;&#22411;&#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#20301;&#24335;&#36135;&#26550; &#36135;&#20301;&#24335;&#36135;&#26550; &#27178;&#26753;&#24335;&#36135;&#26550; &#27178;&#26753;&#24335;&#36135;&#26550; &#25176;&#30424;&#24335;&#36135;&#26550; &#38401;&#27004;&#24335;&#36135;&#26550;
&#38401;&#27004;&#24335;&#36135;&#26550; &#38050;&#24179;&#21488; &#24748;&#33218;&#24335;&#36135;&#26550; &#24748;&#33218;&#24335;&#36135;&#26550; &#36143;&#36890;&#24335;&#36135;&#26550; &#36143;&#36890;&#24335;&#36135;&#26550; &#39542;&#20837;&#24335;&#36135;&#26550; &#39542;&#20837;&#24335;&#36135;&#26550; &#36890;&#24266;&#24335;&#36135;&#26550; &#36890;&#24266;&#24335;&#36135;&#26550; &#36746;&#36718;&#24335;&#36135;&#26550; &#27969;&#21033;&#26465;&#36135;&#26550; &#21387;&#20837;&#24335;&#36135;&#26550; &#31227;&#21160;&#24335;&#36135;&#26550;


----------



## Uk1 (May 10, 2007)

someone ban that persons ip or isp watever lol (hjracks)


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

why what did ho do wrong???


----------



## SmokinMom (May 10, 2007)

Well the only word he used that I recognized was RACKS!  I wonder what sorts of racks those are????  Anyone dare to click on those URLs?  I'm not gonna!!!  LOL.


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

yeah me neather lol some one click them lol im not going to WARNING DO NOT CLICK THE URL LINK.....if you do tell us what it is lol


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

its just a bunch of RACKS not chicks Racks like racks you put stuf on lol


----------



## Uk1 (May 10, 2007)

kindbud shuggy gonna put his hermie with your females


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

no way lol he can if he can find me and then walk tho my woods and find them lol ant going to happen


----------



## Uk1 (May 10, 2007)

haha i know where you live , btw ..... Do you like scary movies??? 

lol


----------



## SmokinMom (May 10, 2007)

Hahahaha!    You guys crack me up.

So this guy is spamming us with actual racks?  Too funny, but still....no thanks!

If he was here I'd rack him!

Muahahahaha.


----------



## cjf2612 (May 11, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> haha i know where you live , btw ..... Do you like scary movies???
> 
> lol


 
:aok: lol :aok:


----------

